# Is 83 too old to move to Cyprus?



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't want to start arguments here - just looking for facts and opinions! We have wanted to move to Cyprus for some time but this is a plan for the future (our retirement). I have an elderly mother in poor health. There is nothing more that can be done to improve her health. Practically, she cannot have surgery and her heart condition continues to cause problems, angina and poor breathing mainly. Today, someone who lives in Cyprus was telling me the virtues of Cyprus healthcare and stated that moms condition was perfectly manageable. Emergencies (usually angina) can be dealt with by ambulance transport, hospital care was very good and personal care (when needed) could be provided by employing someone.
I know mom would love to come with us - certainly I cannot go without her - and I wonder what experience others have when dealing with relatives where their health is always a concern. I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't bring her, I would keep her where she is. Having lived in Cyprus after loosing my mother I would of loved her to move there with me but after living there myself and seeing for myself I think you should wait I think our medical care is much better unless you choose to go private which is very expensive. The heat may be to much for her and make her breathing more difficult although a beautiful place to live. Good luck with whatever you decide this is just my opinion and others may say different.

Cherie.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Cherie said:


> Personally I wouldn't bring her, I would keep her where she is. Having lived in Cyprus after loosing my mother I would of loved her to move there with me but after living there myself and seeing for myself I think you should wait I think our medical care is much better unless you choose to go private which is very expensive. The heat may be to much for her and make her breathing more difficult although a beautiful place to live. Good luck with whatever you decide this is just my opinion and others may say different.
> 
> Cherie.


Thank you. I want honest opinions and don't want to make things worse for mom, only better. Having just lost my dad her life is difficult enough. It is a very important decision.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know it is very hard to leave a widowed mum behind but bringing her with you will cause untold problems. 
The heat is hard to get used to and the older you are the harder it is.
My advice is make sure you have care in place for her in the Uk and be prepared to visit her a couple of times a year. This is what we have done with my mum and it works ok with regualr phone calls so she dosnt feel to cut off from us.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know how your mother would fare in Cyprus, I'm not sure anyone can answer that for you as each person is different. I am a district nurse and I am moving to Cyprus with my husband ASAP, one of the reasons for the move is the uncertainty & dysfunction of the NHS at the moment. I have PM'd you a list of nursing homes and companies that provide either residential nursing care or domicillary care, I will be working for one of the companies when we come to Cyprus. Good luck whatever you decide.
Sharon


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt replies. I would not consider leaving mom in the UK so our plans will be on hold if we don't bring her. Thanks Sharon for the information but if we come, mom would definitely live with us although care may be needed if things changed later. I will keep the information you gave. Thanks.


----------



## Nigel Howarth (Aug 12, 2012)

I have some friends living at the eastern end of the island who brought mother with them - she is well into her 80's. They manage fine.

Regards,

Nigel


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Nigel Howarth said:


> I have some friends living at the eastern end of the island who brought mother with them - she is well into her 80's. They manage fine.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Nigel


Thanks for your replies. Since my post, mom has deteriorated considerably and we are now arranging end of life care. It is hard to believe in such a short time that things have got to this point. My energy is focused on this right now but I really appreciate your responses.


----------

